# Big demand for ai service



## xcugat (Mar 4, 2008)

Asking us or telling us are you?


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Could be. If you are offering to do for people you need to explain more because you are clearing new ground.
What bees would you be doing.
Or, are you offering to have people send their virgins to you along with their drones. You AI and then send them back.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I saw Vp Queens offers AI on there website,something to check out.


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

bring me there virgins and drones or could go to them for enough work. and i could probaly obtain pure drone sources and ai there virgins
..


----------



## NGAnderson (Jun 14, 2011)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but by using correct spelling and sentence structure you would have a much better chance at attracting potential customers.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

You said it more politely than i could, tanks,


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

Its just a way to breed queens earlyer and later than normal.people offer to bring there virgins and drones and ii and i was wandering how many people would like to look at the queen in a nuc before they buy them and the patern of coarse.
Apricate the replys and im on a cellphone and its hard to hit buttons.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

So are you looking for someone to AI for you or are you offering the AI service. I think we are all confused. :scratch:


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

David, I am looking into II Instrumental Insemination (Not AI Artificial Insemination by the way)
I have heard many people that perform it say they inseminate queens for others. I have no idea what is involved in doing so. I do know there are a lot of issues surrounding the drones. basically they are fragile and will died in a very short time when stressed or removed from the care of workers. You can collect semen and it will remain good for several days in capillary tubes.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Daniel Y said:


> David, I am looking into II Instrumental Insemination


Adam Finkelstein is a member of the forum and he offers an Instrumental Insemination service. 

Daniel Y, Are you thinking of doing II with solely your own stock?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

BeeCurious. For now I am looking into getting the Instrument and the training. that is about $5000 depending on travel costs. probably more. I will then inseminate my queens to develop my technique. trash practice queens is what I consider them. Once my skill is up to speed I will be looking for breeder quality stock. another big cost. I am giving myself 4 years to get it all done. II training is looking like it will not happen until 2014. Two years to build an apiary capable of supporting breeder quality queens and then see what I can do with selection and crosses.
I took my first tour for land yesterday in a huge valley North of Reno. Found a couple of lots I love. Not so in live with the prices. But filling that valley with my bees could make an isolated or nearly isolated open mating zone. I could end up not only queen breeding but queen rearing as well.
As I follow the path of II I will also be developing my queen rearing methods. that starts this next spring. Hopefully selling a few queens will help pay for the II. We will see.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Daniel Y said:


> Two years to build an apiary capable of supporting breeder quality queens and then see what I can do with selection and crosses.


How many hives are you overwintering?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Right now 4, and that is in a back yard in town. I just went out and checked them. some scattered bees dead on the bottom board but nothing that says they are dead yet. We are right now at about a month since the bees have been able to fly. Very cold for this area so far.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

We will have two II stations going this season. It does take a lot of practice... a decent background in queen rearing will help.


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

Another thing to consider say u buy a breeder queen for 100. Say shes good u buy 10 and requeen ur hives and the daughters dont have the same spunk because somebody around u treats and props up dead beats bees. So if u can instrumental inseminate. Buy two queens and raise the other 8 how many times do u buy breeder queens to pay for ii equipment. I like the fact of experminating with diffrent lines and the ability reproduce it and results. Not to mention . How Many.people love that tittle.THA BEE MAN


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

David, A Breeder Queen has a pourpose. I suppose you could buy them to requeen hives if you want to go to that expense. A breeder Queen is a queen that the genetics have been selected and controlled to a high degree. as much as is possible. She is the queen you would want to graft more queens from. She is what makes the typical $20 to $30 queen. I realize people will pay that same $20 to $30 for just any old mutt queen. Their money their choice. Chihuahua puppies sell for as much as $1500. I just had three Chihuahua Terrier mix puppies born. You interested in one for $1500? By the way they are only worth $300 at most, they are mutts. I will sell them for $1500 ea though all I need to do is find 3 people that have no idea what they are worth. I believe to some degree that is how $30 mutt queens are being sold also.

For me an II Breeder Queen is one to graft a bunch of queens from and then select from those the queens that will become my breeding stock. I will also produce as many $20 to $30 queens from an II queen as I can. Keep in mind for every queen I produce and sell I have the cost of the equipment to produce her.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

When I think of II Queens, the words "expensive" and "short lived" come to mind.

Before jumpinmg into II learn how to keep bees.

David, is this simply an intellectual exercise or priliminary research prior to the development of a business plan? I can't imagine that there is enuf II business to pay for itself, it would have to be part of a larger business plan.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Daniel Y said:


> I took my first tour for land yesterday in a huge valley North of Reno. Found a couple of lots I love. Not so in live with the prices. But filling that valley with my bees could make an isolated or nearly isolated open mating zone.


Just curious, what sort of nectar sources/flow would you have in that valley, and would it support the quantity of hives that might be required?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

All the plants that woudl be native to Sagebrush Grassland, Pinyon-Juniper Woodland, Mountain Shrub, As well as the plants that grow around the springs and marshlands that support the native wild horses population. In addition this is a valley that has been under development for 40 years and quite a bit of Alfalfa growing is in the area. The entire valley is roughly parceled into 40 acre lots. many of them have houses built on them and landscaping.

Bees are also not the only reason I am getting this land. and far from the primary consideration in selecting it. If the bees work there that is fine. if not oh well something else will. 

One of the lots is on top of a shallow hill at the edge of the large valley. behind it and right at the California boarder is a small valley with a natural spring. the entire bottom of that valley. about a half mile across and 2 to 3 miles long is a marshland. No idea what all grows in there.


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

I like the idea of mantaing diffrent breeds and selectively improve diffrent survival traits. I like alot of dr. russels breeding but he's not keeping a leash on his buisness and getting a bad reputation thats where Id like to end up.


----------



## Rolande (Aug 23, 2010)

Davidnewbeeboxbuilder said:


> ....but he's not keeping a leash on his buisness and getting a bad reputation thats where Id like to end up.


Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

? I would not want that much buisness im in it for money im in it for my desire to piddle alot.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Let's hope you are more skilled at II than you are at advertising yourself, however I suspect not.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Davidnewbeeboxbuilder said:


> I like the idea of mantaing diffrent breeds and selectively improve diffrent survival traits. I like alot of dr. russels breeding but he's not keeping a leash on his buisness and getting a bad reputation thats where Id like to end up.


:scratch: :s


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

Not in it for money. Dang phone suxks.in it to piddle. Maintaining diffrent lines to hybraid cross them for honey production. Ganna use latshaw to main tain full lines and play with them I like to uncapp a few supers 2.see what does best. And if a breeder queen is open mated she could lay anything. And I like both italians and blacks but like the idea of hybraid vigor. I wish u could get rich off bees.lol


----------

